
T-Mobile App Store a huge disappointment - soundsop
http://wendong.ngphone.com/t-mobile%e2%80%99s-new-app-store-huge-disappointment/
======
jauco
This is _Not_ for the Android applications.

~~~
omouse
It can't be because the first Android phone isn't even out yet (22 Oct is the
ship-date I think).

------
altano
It's as if T-Mobile is simply out to prove the Apple app store isn't as lame
as it could have been

